# Bella Barista Greens...



## ronsil

In case anyone missed it the BB Bulk buy is back on again.

Have to comment the India Gems of Araku are fantastic beans. Rival,in a different way, to MM

I've just got my winter stash from Sweet Marias but I doubt I'll let these 'Gems' pass me by.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Plus one on that Ron. Going to stock on them.


----------



## DavecUK

ronsil said:


> In case anyone missed it the BB Bulk buy is back on again.
> 
> Have to comment the India Gems of Araku are fantastic beans. Rival,in a different way, to MM
> 
> I've just got my winter stash from Sweet Marias but I doubt I'll let these 'Gems' pass me by.


Yea, I managed to get all that was left of the Gems of Araku Mandal (2 bags)....and at their price, it is a steal. it averages out at less than 5 per Kg for a range of super high quality coffees....but I've no doubt you guys go and look up what others are charging. The Nicaraguan micro lot Penon, is rated as high as the El Buey or the Miel Bastilla (all exactly the same cost price)...I just fancied the Penon this time. The Mexicans are barcode traceable patio lots and if you like a Costa Roca, this is a traceable micro-lot as well. Do not let the price of the bulk buy fool you!

seriously though, there are some fabulous coffees in the mix, traceable lots, mico lots and what should be a very nice Peruvian, in fact when I'm up there next I intend to grab a few bags of the Peruvian, if there are any left and some of the Microlots...ah, so much coffee, so little time, only one bladder


----------



## doolallysquiff

Bulk buy? What is this? Was thinking of getting a gene cafe.


----------



## 4085

Doolallysquiff, i might know where there is an as new Gene which has been used 4 times. Where abouts are you?


----------



## doolallysquiff

Near leighton buzzard.


----------



## johnealey

How many greens does one person need? .... apparently 14Kgs more. Thanks for the heads up, appreciated.

Now, just need to find some more storage space...

John


----------



## NickR

Damn, I gave up waiting. Received my beans yesterday. £85 for 14Kg such a bargin, but I have no storage space now. Damn


----------



## froggystyle

DPD tracker tells me beans have landed this morning, cant wait to fire up the roaster with some of these!


----------



## DavecUK

doolallysquiff said:


> Bulk buy? What is this? Was thinking of getting a gene cafe.


It's a way of getting a great selection of green coffee beans for roasting as close to trade price as is possible.


----------



## johnealey

Mine arrived this morning and 14kg squirelled away. Looking forward to the mexican bean, not had any of these before and the Aceh look similar to an old brown java or Monsoon Malabar (should i roast the Aceh in the same way as the OBJ or MM?)

+1 on DaveC's comment above, cracking value and even better for having a selection.

John


----------



## froggystyle

Mine arrived today, although missing a kg of the indian bean. Sure a quick phone call tomorrow will sort it though.


----------



## johnealey

It's not me! Had to jar them all up so counted twice 

John


----------



## johnealey

On but off topic slightly. Anyone noticed BB not showing green beans on their website or reasons why?

John


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah i had problems finding them yesterday...

The website seems to be very sluggish also.


----------



## johnealey

Only managed to find any by looking in the CBR1200 wholesale section....









John


----------



## froggystyle

Has anyone roasted the gems yet, have read they are tricky and need to be roasted very carefully?

Was going to have a crack at them last night but opted for the mexican and Peru beans instead.

I like the Sumatra white beans, very nice to roast.


----------



## MellowCat

the sumatran white aceh had a first crack like thunder on the Gene, in comparison to the brazil daterra i've hacking away at lately, which has been hard to hear.

I think it needs to go darker than I usually go, like up to 2nd crack or a little into 2nd. The first lighter-roasted batch is not my cup of tea, up till the last time I tasted it a couple days ago.

On the other hand I had a fantastic first stab at the Costa Rican. About a minute or so after end of FC, so City roast or City+.

Fantastic aroma and sweetness, and still developing now into fifth day or so. I tend to try them very soon after roasting. Great as pour-over filter brewed and espresso. Still developing I'm sure.


----------



## MellowCat

revisited the Sumatra White Aceh, this time taken further into dark-brown territory. not sure if i got to second crack or not, but this is a lot further than i'm used to taking it. No oils showing yet.

lovely dark brown colour, the same very loud first crack, so much so you can really mark the end of first crack as well, on the gene cafe

tasting lovely now 24 hours out, as a small americano: lungo espresso pour, plus about as much hot water again to open it up. Sweet and delicious already - Will see how it develops over the next few days, but a lovely green.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

well being a real newbie to roasting, tried my 5 day rested samatra white aceh,as all my shots on elektra are ristretto's, the extraction like oil Wow! is this what you call coffee purists heaven, loverly,

really fancy trying this with panama green's having trouble finding, appreciate some help on this.


----------



## froggystyle

I really like the Sumatra's. in fact i have just had a pour over with the Aceh that i roasted Saturday, lovely!!

Have roasted at least once with all the beans now and all apart from the Costa Rica are nice easy beans to roast, the costa ricas are a little to chaffy and uneven, but maybe ill try a different profile next time.

Well chuffed with this buy though!


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

froggystyle, very nice bean, are you finding tangerine & toffee as myself, fancy trying a blend sumatra & panama, how are these for greens penninetea&coffee company.


----------



## froggystyle

I don't really get any of these fancy tastes from coffee, apart from the blueberries in the Rave DSOL it all tastes like coffee to me, maybe choccy flavor but that's about it.

Never bought beans from Pennine so cant really comment..


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

no fancy tastes, haha ok,


----------



## Going banana's

ronsil said:


> I've just got my winter stash from Sweet Marias but I doubt I'll let these 'Gems' pass me by.


did you pay the $60 uk shipping?

ive always wanted to try beans from sm but the shipping is just too expensive.


----------

